

Quantum knowledge cools computers: New understanding of entropy - mikecane
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-06-quantum-knowledge-cools-entropy.html

======
mdaniel
As a lay-person, I am at the intersection of "wow, that's insanely cool" and
"are you guys just making this up for more research grants?"

